# Stolen Hercules at Boulder Creek



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

A guy named Bob just had his yellow Hercules stolen while unattended for just a minute or two on the path. 

The boat is outfitted as a C1.

Watch for it on the "Fence"


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

*Boulder boat theif*

This is such a bummer. The boat belongs to Bob Cook. Lets help him get this boat back from these thief's. Please keep an eye out for it. This boat is very unique as is set up as a C1. It also has some unique art/design work on it. If this shows up Craigs list, if anyone sees it, or somehow is offered it, please post or contact Bob at bob-cook at comcast dot com.


----------



## OpenBoatBob (Nov 3, 2003)

Dave Frank said:


> A guy named Bob just had his red Hercules stolen while unattended for just a minute or two on the path.
> 
> The boat is outfitted as a C1.
> 
> Watch for it on the "Fence"


Hey Dave,
Thanks for posting this. It's actually a red Herc covered in black line markings that make it very unique, plus the fact that it's outfitted as a C-1, so any numbskull who's clueless about paddlesports may not know how to sell it and may just unload it. I've made a police report so we'll see what happens next.


----------

